# Easton EC90 SL Clincher....I Caved :)



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I figured why the hell not?......I got a really good price and I figured it was worth the extra bucks to have my LBS behind me if something went wrong.

Here's the FLICKR link if you want to see them on my bike 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/qualitypicz/sets/72157624178607596/

I took them for a quick 5 mile run and they spin up great. The Ceramic bearings are nice. I'll do a Pacific Coast Highway run this week to see if my flat-speeds get better or are easier to maintain.

One BIG thing I did notice is the bumps on the road were absorbed much more. Quite noticeable actually  Not placebo-effect for sure. This works out fantastic for me as I get quite "jarred" on long rides. I'm sure these will prove to be more comfortable after further testing.

All in all, I'm pretty happy so far


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you're local to me then where do you reside?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Los Angeles - Marina


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats...myLBS has a set and I'd say that they look fantastic in person...I was impressed with the quality....they looked much nicer than the comparable Reynolds wheel side by side. Enjoy them.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

I notice you're running Shimano with a Red cassette. How do you like it? Are you doing that to avoid freehub body gouging?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks great, What wheels are u comming off of?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

MattSoutherden said:


> I notice you're running Shimano with a Red cassette. How do you like it? Are you doing that to avoid freehub body gouging?


LOVE IT  The combo works pretty well. I tried using a SRAM RED chain but had issues. I use a Dura Ace 7900 chain and its like butter.

I originally did it because I did research ont he forum and it was said that this combo would work pretty well. So I tired it and BAM! 

- UItegra 7800 shifters
- Ultegra 7900 Crank
- Ultegra 7800 front and rear derailleuer
- Dura Ace 7900 chain


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

JimT said:


> Looks great, What wheels are u comming off of?


Custom Wheel build

- Kinlin XR200s
- Sapim CX RAYs
- Elf Front/H3 Rear
- 20/28
- Internal nipples
- 1398 grams

The build was very nice and stiff, but now I do a combination of flats and hill climbs - more flats now. So I needed a good combo of Aero and lightweight. But man.....I was really shocked to see the definite improvement in ride quality. It soaks up the smaller road bumps SO significantly :thumbsup:


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Where did you get it from and how much? Been scoping this for a long time on ebay $1000-1300 shipped, but cant decide to pull the triger on ebay.


SROC3 said:


> I figured why the hell not?......I got a really good price and I figured it was worth the extra bucks to have my LBS behind me if something went wrong.
> 
> Here's the FLICKR link if you want to see them on my bike
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/qualitypicz/sets/72157624178607596/
> ...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

my Local Bike shop - Helen's Cycles. You can try and call them to see if they'll give you 20% off, but I doubt it unless you are there in person


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it works. I just ordered a 1090 cassette and a Wipperman 10S1 chain for my [what is currently] a full 7900 setup.

I've gone for the Red cassette as I've totally trashed 2 DT 240s freehub bodies in the last year with DA cassettes*. And I had the 7900 chains with the quick-links that have now been discontinued. I find it really useful to remove the chain so I can clean the mechs, etc when washing the bike. Hopefully the 10S1s are as good as people say.

Matt.

*The usual: 1-5 cogs digging into the splines. With 5 being so far round that shifting from 5-6 is erratic as the ramps no longer line up. And the 2 spiders don't dig-in as such, but wear away at the fhb such that they start to rattle around.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

nice ride. so how close are the wheels weight wise?


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I just ordered a set, with my team discount, I'm getting them for $1000 "out the door." It took me quite a while to decide between these and a set of Kinlin/White Ind/CXRays. 

In a sprint, have you found the Eastons to be stiff enough? I'm 71-72kg, so I'm a little concerned about the stiffness of this set.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

cmg said:


> nice ride. so how close are the wheels weight wise?


My old set was - 1297 grms

My Eastons are - 1450 grms


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

I decided to with the reynolds Assualts, to much hassel with the hub.
\


SROC3 said:


> My old set was - 1297 grms
> 
> My Eastons are - 1450 grms


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

IAmSpecialized said:


> I just ordered a set, with my team discount, I'm getting them for $1000 "out the door." It took me quite a while to decide between these and a set of Kinlin/White Ind/CXRays.
> 
> In a sprint, have you found the Eastons to be stiff enough? I'm 71-72kg, so I'm a little concerned about the stiffness of this set.


I weigh 65 kg.

The Eastons are a little less stiff. Very slightly but I can feel the rear flex a little more than my Kinlin build would. However, the Eastons are a 24 spoke count and my Kinlin build was a 28 spoke count. Both had Sapim spokes. Maybe the variation of 4 spokes make that slight difference. I haven't gone climbing with them yet and will report after.

I ride an Aluminum frame so the carbon rims definitely smooth out small cracks and bumps on the road. But when I hit bigger imperfections you can tell the carbon rims are stiffer than kinlins. DOes that make sense?  

On the flats they feel great so far. I yet have to hop onto PCH and try them out.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

IAmSpecialized said:


> I just ordered a set, with my team discount, I'm getting them for $1000 "out the door." It took me quite a while to decide between these and a set of Kinlin/White Ind/CXRays.
> 
> In a sprint, have you found the Eastons to be stiff enough? I'm 71-72kg, so I'm a little concerned about the stiffness of this set.


You are way too big an you will hate them, send them to me!!!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i will have to agree with the ride quality very nice smooth takes away the road buzz u get the seams and cracks arent as sharp when you go over them


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

MattSoutherden said:


> Glad to hear it works. I just ordered a 1090 cassette and a Wipperman 10S1 chain for my [what is currently] a full 7900 setup.
> 
> I've gone for the Red cassette as I've totally trashed 2 DT 240s freehub bodies in the last year with DA cassettes*. And I had the 7900 chains with the quick-links that have now been discontinued. I find it really useful to remove the chain so I can clean the mechs, etc when washing the bike. Hopefully the 10S1s are as good as people say.
> 
> ...


You know you can get a steel freehub body for the 240s, right?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

masont said:


> You know you can get a steel freehub body for the 240s, right?


I've asked if this was possible before, but didn't get a reply:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=210223

Which part is it?

Too bad I just dropped £200 on a red cassette and new freehub body...


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Easton EC90 SL Clinchers Tubeless with the Stans notubes.com tape, the hutchinson tubeless tires, and sealant? I am currently using Mavic Ksyriums tubeless with Hutchinson tires but I am considering buying some carbon clinchers and I want to run them tubeless too. I would think the ride characteristics would be fantastic.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

funny you should ask as i've pondered this as well


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 3, 2010)

foofighter said:


> funny you should ask as i've pondered this as well


Ditto...


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

For what it is worth, I posted this question on the notubes.com forum and was told that with two layers of rim tape and their tubeless valve stem that this wheel should work fine with the Hutchinson tubeless tires of course. Two layers of the yellow tape is required due to the high pressures which might cause the tape to fail at the spoke holes with only one layer. I have been using this system on my Mtbikes for a few years now. It works great as I am sure it would for the road. Now, my decision is to build a nice road wheelset myself or to buy something like the Easton EC90 clinchers. I'll be doing tubeless whatever I decide.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for that info epiphfreddy i would just hate being the guinea pig


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't think of any reason why it would not work or anything. The only downside I ever hear about tubeless is that the tires don't last long. In my experience I have been getting around a year or more out of my tires (around 3000 miles or so) which seems good enough to me. Not sure how many miles the average nice road racing tire gets. Other than the time, cost of the yellow tape ($20 or less), and the tubeless tires ($100-$150 depending on where you buy them) there really wouldn't be anything to lose. Whether there is a tube or just the sealed up tire with air, the wheel should not matter. If it seals up and holds air overnight everything should be fine. I have been using this system on my Mtbikes with no issues. 
If I get a pair of the Easton Clinchers I'll give it a go and let everyone know.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i see your point, it's actually a better deal if you buy the stan's conversion kit because it comes w/ a pair of the hutchinsons, tape, and fluid for a better price than if you were to go out and buy the hutchinsons seperately.

Back on topic though, I've noticed a degradation of braking after a ride or two and find that if i take a fine grit piece of sandpaper (600 grit) and take off a bit of the black on the yellow brake pad it really improves my stopping ability, only just though. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I noticed on a friends carbon wheelset, not Eastons, that he did not get any black residue on the brake pads and he was using the yellow Swiss Stops. Is the residue normal? It seems to build up fairly quickly, though I have not really noticed any difference in braking due to the residue. I use alcohol to clean the pads about once a week. I wrote to Easton to ask about this and will let you know if I hear back.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

tag for future


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am also thinking about snagging a set of these, any thoughts on what would be similarly price but different advantages? I'm 180 lbs and more of a power rider and don't wanna mess with spoke breaking or flexy wheels, are these the wheels for me? I have sram s60's now and the 35 mph winds were pushing the high profile rims around a lot tonight and I thinkg 37 mm depth might be perfect?

Edit: Whats the rim weigh on these?


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

FWIW, a friend of mine who weighs 210 LBs or 95 Kg's let me borrow his Eastons yesterday for a ride. I too am thinking about getting a pair. I weigh 86 Kg's or 190 Lb's. They seemed as stiff or stiffer than my Ksyrium SL's. What I too REALLY noticed was how smooth they ride. They are much smoother and seem to dampen out all road vibration and chatter, plus smooth out bumps. I use my Ksyriums tubeless with the Hutchinson tubeless tires. No comparison to the tubed regular tire Easton 90 SL clinchers. I thought it was an illusion or something because something else I noticed about the Eastons, they are almost silent when free wheeling. Is that normal? And as for climbing, they seemed really nice too. I am really thinking seriously about getting a pair. Does anyone know anything about durability, parts availability, replacement? I guess I want the same thing everyone else does......a very durable, maintenance free, lightweight, smooth, stiff, aero wheelset. After my one ride I am about to pull the trigger.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I love my EC90 SLs. They are incredibly smooth, aren't they  Yep, stiff as nails for me, I'm 70-71kg. I get the feeling these are going to end up being very durable and maintenance free.

I will say, the rear hub is super nice and quiet...for the first 800-1000 miles. It does get louder with some miles, but it's not obnoxious. Now mine is about as loud as a Zipp 404 but has the sweet bee buzz of a high end Reynolds hub.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jemsurvey said:


> I noticed on a friends carbon wheelset, not Eastons, that he did not get any black residue on the brake pads and he was using the yellow Swiss Stops. Is the residue normal? It seems to build up fairly quickly, though I have not really noticed any difference in braking due to the residue. I use alcohol to clean the pads about once a week. I wrote to Easton to ask about this and will let you know if I hear back.


i emailed them but havent heard back


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got the black residue on my pads as well. I think it's basically residue from where the rim coating is being "burned in" so to speak. Not really sure how to explain what I'm trying to explain. But I'm sure it's completely normal and once the brand new fresh carbon rim coating is "burned in" from enough breaking, you will stop seeing the residue I Imagine.

If you're really concerned, you can always call their customer help line.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a bit over 800 miles on mine now and the black residue is the same as it was the first ride. Just heard back from Easton on my question about this:

_John,
The braking surface of the brake pad will turn slightly dark with a bit of use.
This should not have any effect on the braking effectiveness . 

Regards,
Scott
Scott Junker | Service Center Manager | Easton-Bell Sports
5550 Scotts Valley Drive |Scotts Valley, CA 95066
(P) 831.461.7509 | (F) 831.461.7661_

Well...ok except at least on my pads its a bit more than "slightly dark". Anyway I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

LMAO jemsurvey. that's the SAME response SCOTT gave me too! LOL

_Yes the brake pad will get slightly darker with use but this should not have a significant effect on the use of the brake pad. Sanding the used surface to expose new brake pad material will wear out your brake pads very quickly.



We have not tested and cannot recommend tubeless conversions with this rim.

The greater heat generated on a carbon clincher could significantly affect the use of a tubeless system.



Regards,
Scott



Scott Junker | Service Center Manager | Easton-Bell Sports

5550 Scotts Valley Drive |Scotts Valley, CA 95066

(P) 831.461.7509 | (F) 831.461.7661_


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Now we know.  Just ride the wheels, enjoy them and don't worry about the residue. The breaking with my EC90 SLs is awesome! It is not as "grabby" as aluminum, but is so much smoother and still stops on a dime. Had no trouble with heating in the mountains a couple weekends ago either and I rode the breaks like you would not believe.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow...great to hear that most like the ea90SLXs, b/c I just picked up a set from my LBS. I've always somewhat apprehensive when reading post-purchase reviews, but most seem positive thus far. Can't wait to try them out on tomorrow's 1/2 century.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread is not about the ea90slx. This is for the EC90 SL carbon clinchers...lol...a whole different wheel my friend. 

Although I do hear good things about the EA90SLXs.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

IAmSpecialized said:


> This thread is not about the ea90slx. This is for the EC90 SL carbon clinchers...lol...a whole different wheel my friend.
> 
> Although I do hear good things about the EA90SLXs.


Thanks for the clarification. I will crawl back under my little rock now


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just ordered a set today and hope to get them by the end of the week, I'm pumped!


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

alias33 said:


> I just ordered a set today and hope to get them by the end of the week, I'm pumped!


Enjoy them..... So far they'e been great for me since I first started this post. Just did an 8 mile climb last weekend and they worked great. I weigh about 145, but am usually out of the saddle quite a bit on climbs as I try to always do intervals. On the downhills, very smooth and nice, plus on the flats, in crosswinds, worked pretty well too 

It's just such a great all around wheelset :thumbsup:


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

SROC3 said:


> Enjoy them..... So far they'e been great for me since I first started this post. Just did an 8 mile climb last weekend and they worked great. I weigh about 145, but am usually out of the saddle quite a bit on climbs as I try to always do intervals. On the downhills, very smooth and nice, plus on the flats, in crosswinds, worked pretty well too
> 
> It's just such a great all around wheelset :thumbsup:


exactly what I wanted to hear! I think I made a mistake with the sram S60 set that I initally bought, too heavy and lots of rotational weight. The eastons look like they'll fit the bill and won't break the bank either (thankful for a shop discount )


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I too caved. Should have them this Friday just in time for a good ride on Saturday. I'll post my review after a good ride.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

EpiphFreddy said:


> I too caved. Should have them this Friday just in time for a good ride on Saturday. I'll post my review after a good ride.


you're going to be the guinea pig too for the Stan's tubeless conversion?


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I probably will at sometime or another. Does anyone know, do the wheels already have the rim tape installed from the factory? If it is not installed then I might just do tubeless right off the bat. I see no reason why it would not work, particularly with Easton's claim of reduced heat with their rim technology. I cannot imagine melting the tire, tube maybe, but not the tire. That is the only thing I could see being catastrophic, melting the bead of the tire and blowing it off the rim. But then again, you could do the same thing with a tube/tire combo. The tubeless tire is MUCH tighter on the rim, so it seems it would be safer.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

as i recall it did come w/ rim tape.

yup it does


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hmmm. I definitely will not do tubeless right off the bat then. I hate to peel off perfectly good rim tape. It is not that big of a deal to convert a wheelset to tubeless, but this wheelset rode a lot smoother than my Ksyriums did set up tubeless anyways. I have some nice non tubeless clinchers I need to wear out first anyways. I will try out tubeless eventually however. When I do I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Eastons are also great for climbing. So smooth.

As you can see. I really like them.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

ghostryder said:


> Eastons are also great for climbing. So smooth.
> 
> As you can see. I really like them.


They look great on your bikes with the black/white/red. I have a white Scott Addict which has black, grey, and red. They looked great on my bike too. A friend (that let me borrow them) likes them much more than his much more expensive Reynolds. I think they are going to be an awesome wheelset. 
If they did not ride so nice I never would have dropped the cash, but the ride was like a magic carpet ride!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i must say i've put over 500 miles since i got these wheels at the beginning of June and I will say that they're great. Smooth takes the edge out of the road and rolls forever it seems


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

EpiphFreddy said:


> They look great on your bikes with the black/white/red. I have a white Scott Addict which has black, grey, and red. They looked great on my bike too. A friend (that let me borrow them) likes them much more than his much more expensive Reynolds. I think they are going to be an awesome wheelset.
> If they did not ride so nice I never would have dropped the cash, but the ride was like a magic carpet ride!



Exactly. You have to ride to believe.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Any 195lb riders on these wheels yet??


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, they worked flawlessly. No rubbing while standing, climbing, etc. I weigh 190Lbs. I'll be putting mine on this afternoon. They are supposed to be delivered this afternoon. I borrowed a set from a buddy who weighs 210 (he is 6'-6") and a strong rider. No issues thus far. We'll post a post ride review this weekend.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool. Takes some pics and let us know!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you notice them on the flats at all? The price is nice and all and they seem like good wheels, but 38mm seems a bit shallow.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

They are very smooth and the bearings seem to roll great. The biggest thing I noticed is how smooth they roll and how quiet they are. If it was not for this, I probably would not have dropped the coin. This compared to my Mavic Ksyriums run tubeless. Am I faster? I don't really know. Without a scientificly measured test, who knows. Do I "feel" faster, Yes. Do they look awesome, Yes. Are they lighter, Yes. Are they stiffer, Maybe. One other thing, they are much quieter braking than the Aluminum rimmed Ksyriums. Plenty powerful enough, no problems with braking at all. I plan to take some pictures to post this weekend. Happy, safe riding to all this weekend. It is almost here, TGIF!


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the breaking on mine, VERY linear and smooth and definitely plenty of breaking power.

I will say I've been riding mine as an every day wheel since I got them a month ago. Last night I decided to switch back to my Fulcrum 5s for training, and I rode the Fulcrum 5s this morning as well. The difference is night and day. Two days back on the Fulcrum 5s and my quads feel like they are demolished. I've decided to use my Fulcrums for every day and training. I'll break out the Eastons for races, big mountain rides, etc...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's been 2 months since I've been riding these and man......I LOVE THEM. I now have shelved my custom wheel build (kinlins,WI hubs, sapim), EVEN if they are lighter, and use these every time I ride. 

- Smooths out the small bumps/cracks
- Spins up quick enough
- Smooth rolling hubs
- Just the right amount of lateral stiffness
- Once up to speed, its easier to maintain a pace over longer distances.
- Braking is just fine - modulation and hard braking

If you're on the fence....get em!


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I plan to use them every ride pretty much. These are my first carbon wheels. I worried (due to the price) about using the Ksyriums every ride, but after a few thousand miles of bullet proof performance I stopped worrying about it which is the same I plan to do with the Eastons. I'll have a set of the Ksyriums as a backup just in case of whatever.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: Last week, while riding with some friends, we came to a little downhill and i just took off, without much pedaling. When the guys caught up to me, they wanted to know where they should go to upgrade.


Smoooooooooooooooooooooth.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ugh. Wish they had 44mm and 58mm deep options!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Ugh. Wish they had 44mm and 58mm deep options!


cripes! 6mm difference between 38mm and 44mm isn't going to make that big of a difference. I can see 38 to 50 or 60mm though.:thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

alias33 said:


> cripes! 6mm difference between 38mm and 44mm isn't going to make that big of a difference. I can see 38 to 50 or 60mm though.:thumbsup:


It is totally an aesthetic preference between the 38 and 44 for me.  :thumbsup:


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been thinking about using some calfee latex to seal up my conti gp 4000's and the easton wheels to go tubeless, anyone done this yet?


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

alias33 said:


> I've been thinking about using some calfee latex to seal up my conti gp 4000's and the easton wheels to go tubeless, anyone done this yet?


I am not claiming to be an expert on going tubeless or anything, but you can do what you are suggesting on the Mtbike with the notubes.com procedures which involves taping up the spoke holes with their special air tight tape and then using sealant to seal up the MUCH lower air pressures involved with a Mtbike (Generally 40psi or less), BUT on a roadbike (so the manufacturer "experts" say) you MUST use the Hutchinson TUBELESS tires ONLY with the Kevlar beads, otherwise you risk the normal tire beads stretching and possibly blowing off the rims, which at speed could be catastrophic.
According to Notubes.com where I posted this very question (I mentioned in this thread previously) you can use two layers of their yellow tape and Hutchinson TUBELESS tires. These wheels roll so smoothly I don't even know if I will bother trying it ever. I just bought five new clincher tires so it will be quite a while unless I sell some of them.
Give it a whirl and let us know.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmm, not sure if I wanna blow another tire off a new rim, I don't think I'll risk it. You are right the wheels roll and ride so damn smooth it really wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

EpiphFreddy is correct; you can't run the Continental GP4000s tubeless, even if you used sealant and Stan's tape (well, you could but you would probably crash).


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> It is totally an aesthetic preference between the 38 and 44 for me.  :thumbsup:


I agree...if they were 45mm I would have purchased a set already. I have 46mm Reynolds and like the way they 'look'.....


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*I checked them out!*

I checked out the Eastons this weekend and they are a sweet wheel... except I can't afford them! All the dealers seem to stick to the msrp of $1800. If their was someone on ebay I could trust I may get some in the future.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ebay - Groundandpoundla as mentioned previously in this thread. That is where me and a friend got ours. Best price anywhere. Exactly as the seller describes and you get the wheel box to keep for future shipping purposes if needed. The wheels are relatively new and I would imagine difficult to get a better deal than anywhere other than Ebay. I love Ebay!!!!!!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

They look nice.
Who makes the rims?


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I would assume Easton.


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd agree with everyone's positive comments on these wheels up until these past two weeks. I can't keep a tire on the rear wheel. Not sure exactly what is going on. Just replaced my Vittoria tire, had the bike shop install it and it blew in the trunk on the drive home. Came off the rim again. So, I've put a rear pro race on and we'll see if that holds. Easton just issued a RA to have me return them. This really sucks.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

definitely something is amiss with your wheel, mine's been great so far


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

foofighter said:


> definitely something is amiss with your wheel, mine's been great so far


Agreed. I took the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks off. I'm going to run these Pro Race III's for a couple weeks. If a tire comes off they are going back. If they hold maybe its just those Rubino's. I put about 1500 miles on these wheels with Diamantes with no issues. All of a sudden did the wheels just shrink one day. Very bizarre. Love the wheels so I'll continue to troubleshoot. Keep you guys posted.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

These wheels look and sound awesome based on your feedback. I am looking to purchase a wheelset within days, but I still cant decide, please help….

My choices are, the Easton EC90 sl clincher or the new Zipp 101, I can get them both for about $1150 (Eastons from Ebay and Zipps from LBS). Or the Eastons at $1500 from LBS, cant really afford that, I have already been saving up for these for quite some time.

The Zipps :
Pros - better hubs (?), More aerodynamic (?, they claim to be as aero as some 40 – 50 mm rims), wider rim for the tire (24mm vs 20.5mm), look sweet!, warranty and LBS behind me.
Cons – Harsh ride (some say), not climbers, heavy rims (+- 500g), pain in the butt to preload.

Eastons:
Pros - CARBON!, ride very smooth, Hubs (ok but some bearing failure for heavy guys which I am not), same awesome spokes as the Zipps, look good too.

Cons – possible warranty issues with Ebay can you trust it?, what does groundandpoundla mean about fake ec90s?,. Has any bought from nicebikestuff999? His feedback just as good as groundandpound’s, he actually got back to me and said either he or Easton will stand by the product. Still waiting for a response from groundandpound…

I pretty much have my heart set on the Eastons, but the Zipps look great too. I plan to run them with Vittoria Diamante Pros. My only major concern is compatability, I have a 10 sp 105 set up, will they work well with the cassette and brakes (with the new pads)?

I too weigh 145 and don’t pound my wheels too hard (upgrading from aksiums which I was able to flex easy), though I am coming from world of mtb and the pound the living daylights out of my mtb bike. 

Thanks…


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

Call Easton and ask them about resellers off Ebay. They mentioned it when I called in on this warranty. I purchased mine online as well. I'd find out how that works and how to determine who to purchase through. I guess they are now considered authorized dealers.

I've had no issues in the past on these wheels with Diamante Pro's. I may have just come across a bad batch of these Rubino Pro's. Sending those into Vittoria for replacements as well.

Have you thought about Ksyrium SL's, they are lighter and if you can flex those you are gorilla strong.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

See this post number 16:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=214127

I asked this very question of groundandpoundla before I bought and he said to send them to him and he would take care of any warranty issues.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anyone purchased them off ebay from nicebikestuff999? He's so cheap??? Sounds too good to be true.

I'm STILL contemplating between the EC90SL clinchers and the Reynolds Assaults/DV46. I just can't make up my mind. I love the look of the Reynolds deeper profile and will look insane on my TIME Worldstar. BUT, the Easton's are such good value (it seems) plus have ceramic bearings, bladed spokes, external nipples and thermatec brake track.

Who's ridden both??? This killing me.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back guys.

I tried calling Easton a few times yesterday, no one picks up they just put you on hold and play soothing classical music which is even more infuriating. Also went by a LBS and they were on hold for 45 the other day…

But it is good to hear that some ebay sellers are authorized dealers. 
The Rubino Pros treated me very well on my Aksiums (I had the new 150 tpi yellow), I was amazed at the difference a higher tpi tire makes. Can’t wait to see what the 220 tpi Diamante is like…

Ksyriums, yeah they look sweet but every body rides them here (North East), I want something a little more original, more aero and better spinning. 

I looked at the Reynolds as well, but there seem to be some catastrophic failures out there. Plus their customer service does not seem to be very good, then again is Eastons?

I have not seen anything amiss with the Eastons other than minor preload problems which they seem to take care of. Also bearing don’t seem to like heavier people around 200lbs.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've ridden srams and they use similar hubs as the zipps, they were ok but I could never get all the play out of them. The rims were a bit heavy but stout and not too much flex. 

I just rode 470 miles on my eastons in the last 7 days and they are extremely comfortable and roll FAST! I will continue to thrash the wheels everyday and will not save them for race days. I only had to adjust the bearing tension once and it took me 10 seconds to do with the new adjuster that uses a cone wrench. I say if you are looking at a new wheelset go for the eastons, you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

The new Eastons are coming with the new preload adjuster which works flawlessly. I adjusted mine once after about 300 miles and have not had to touch it since...that was 2000 miles ago. The Eastons are pure heaven to ride on. I train on my Fulcrum 5s and put the Eastons on for hammer night Thursdays and races. I swear I feel 100 times stronger when I switch out to the Eastons. Placebo, maybe. But I personally think they actually make that much difference.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

When do you need to adjust them? When you grab the wheel and feel side to side play, or if the rear hub does not free wheel properly? I probably have around 300 miles or so on mine now and they still feel perfect. Also, how do you know if you have the "New" preload adjuster?


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

the rear wheel has a flat section on the outer non-drive section of the hub for a cone wrench, on the newer adjusters.

Another thing with these wheels and more specifically the hubs they are very delicate and any form of degreaser that gets on the hub's painted on white center section will smear the paint badly, I accidentally did this yesterday and Easton said I'm outta luck. Thanks easton for not applying clearcoat on your hubs, and it was only a few dribbles from the rag I was cleaning the cassette with.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

So, I went with the Eastons. WOW these wheels are awesome!

Have not had a chance to ride them yet, but as soon as my Vittoria Diamante Pros come in… hopefully tomorrow…

Weighed them at my local LBS, 1520g for the set (670 f, 850r) + 120g for the skewers. Could 1460g have been the weight w/o the rim strips? Anyways they felt really light then a guy handed me the 303 tubulars now those are stupid light. 

My rear wheel has something in the rim, like a loose piece of carbon or something. Actually, I called Easton they said it could be a left over of the “balloon” used to form the inside of the carbon rim huh? They said to find the piece through either the spoke holes or the valve hole, then take it out or super glue it in place. Does not seem to want to come out through the valve hole so I will just leave it in for now.

Also, mine are the 2011 version and they came with black freehub. My 105 cassette fits on their pretty loose with the 1mm spacer, wiggles a good 1-2mm. However when I tighten it fits just fine, nice and tight, but I have still to ride them. Anyone have any experience with the blue freehub, apparently it might fit my cassette a little better, from now on wheels from the factory will come with these instead of the red durace only freehubs they had issues with.

alias33, good to know about the degreaser thanks, What brand was it? How bad was the smudge? I guess I need to clear coat these logos. What kind of clear coat could/should I use?

Pics & review on the way….


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

"Also, mine are the 2011 version and they came with black freehub."
That is the freehub to have. It works for all cassettes. The blue and red are specific to either SRAM Red or the newer Shimano DA/Ultegra. I think I read somewhere that there is a 20g savings with the red or blue. 20g's to me, is not worth the hassle of having to use a specific cassette only.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

alias33 said:


> Another thing with these wheels and more specifically the hubs they are very delicate and any form of degreaser that gets on the hub's painted on white center section will smear the paint badly, I accidentally did this yesterday...


Not true for ALL degreasers. I use a degreaser made by the makers of ProLink lube and first it is a great degreaser and second it hasn't harmed the painting on my hubs one bit. One thing I like about it so much is out gets all the white back to being bright white again without damaging anything.


----------



## Allez05 (Sep 22, 2005)

alias33 said:


> the rear wheel has a flat section on the outer non-drive section of the hub for a cone wrench, on the newer adjusters.
> 
> Another thing with these wheels and more specifically the hubs they are very delicate and any form of degreaser that gets on the hub's painted on white center section will smear the paint badly, I accidentally did this yesterday and Easton said I'm outta luck. Thanks easton for not applying clearcoat on your hubs, and it was only a few dribbles from the rag I was cleaning the cassette with.


What brand degreaser were you using?

I've had my Easton's for 200 miles now. Waiting for a couple hundred more before I give a write up. But for now, suffice it to say that the more I ride them...the more I like them.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

it was a finishline degreaser, the stuff in the giant 1 liter can, pretty srong stuff, I've never have any issues with other parts on my bike so I didn't think a drip would harm the hub.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been rolling a set of the EC90 SL clinchers on my new BMC and am still getting used to the braking compared to my aluminum clinchers. Today I was bombing down the south side of Tiger Mountain in Issaquah and almost laid the bike down at 45 MPH when I overcooked the second corner on the way down (partly because of not being used to the difference in stopping power with the carbon wheels). Front end started wobbling like crazy when I was braking and somehow barely avoided dumping the bike. That has never happened before and could be operator error, but I am going to have to get a better feel for the braking with these suckers as I have done that descent plenty of times at speed and never experience being out of control like that. Scary!

Besides the braking, the wheels roll smooth and stiff and do soak up some of the rough roads.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

I MAY have just purchased some..assaults given the boot from the shopping list after much contemplation. So present to self for promotion at work. been riding shimano 7850 CL-24 carbon laminate clinchers for 2000km. will make for a good comparison against the benchmark all-rounder


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

mtnroadie said:


> My 105 cassette fits on their pretty loose with the 1mm spacer, wiggles a good 1-2mm. However when I tighten it fits just fine, nice and tight, but I have still to ride them. Anyone have any experience with the blue freehub, apparently it might fit my cassette a little better, from now on wheels from the factory will come with these instead of the red durace only freehubs they had issues with.


i got mine yesterday with red freehub. the cassette should fit perfectly tight, no wiggle. so tight, in fact, that it would only slide on with grease. i initially installed it incorrectly and it did wiggle 1-2mm, so maybe have another look


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Easton EC90 SL Clincher - Will be giving them their first run tomorrow morning...

Anyway, how good do these things look!!! The overall finish is superb, and after playing with some Assaults in the LBS last week, Easton take quality to another level. The hubs, decals, spokes, rim, everything looks and feels better; better build quality and more refined. It's sort of like comparing a Toyota to a Mercedes. Seriously. 
I'm actually glad I went for the EC90 SL over the Assault. To everyone worried that the rim "looks" too shallow, stop being so silly! I was thinking exactly the same way, then I reminded myself that none of that matters when I'm on the bike, because I can't see them! BUT allround performance does matter. I also considered that many of the pro's are selecting to run a mid profile rim for rolling and hilly stages, which is exactly the sort of terrain I ride. Cadel uses these in tubular guise for most stages/races for good resaon. I predict the market for this rim profile will increase dramatically over the next year or so due to their allround suitability.

I'll give them a good 1000km before I write a review.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Weight comparison* (both inc rim tape)

*Easton EC90 SL clincher*
Front - 665g
Rear - 870g
TOTAL -1535g

*Shimano 7850 C-24 carbon laminate clincher*
Front - 622g
Rear - 838g
TOTAL - 1460g


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

sam575 said:


> Easton EC90 SL Clincher - Will be giving them their first run tomorrow morning...
> 
> Anyway, how good do these things look!!! The overall finish is superb, and after playing with some Assaults in the LBS last week, Easton take quality to another level. The hubs, decals, spokes, rim, everything looks and feels better; better build quality and more refined. It's sort of like comparing a Toyota to a Mercedes. Seriously.
> I'm actually glad I went for the EC90 SL over the Assault. To everyone worried that the rim "looks" too shallow, stop being so silly! I was thinking exactly the same way, then I reminded myself that none of that matters when I'm on the bike, because I can't see them! BUT allround performance does matter. I also considered that many of the pro's are selecting to run a mid profile rim for rolling and hilly stages, which is exactly the sort of terrain I ride. Cadel uses these in tubular guise for most stages/races for good resaon. I predict the market for this rim profile will increase dramatically over the next year or so due to their allround suitability.
> ...


Very nice. Do the stickers come off or are they under a clear coat. Personally I would take two off each side of each rim - heck, saving another 15g...hehehe..


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

Reporting back. Well my mysterious tire issues seem to be related to the Rubino Pro Slicks. I switched to Pro III's and now running Conti 4000s without an issue. 

I don't believe those graphics come off, you could always spray them off with that industrial degreaser . I used rubbing alcohol to clean them down, rims and pads.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

decals are under the clear coat


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

systemsixlv said:


> Reporting back. Well my mysterious tire issues seem to be related to the Rubino Pro Slicks. I switched to Pro III's and now running Conti 4000s without an issue.
> 
> I don't believe those graphics come off, you could always spray them off with that industrial degreaser . I used rubbing alcohol to clean them down, rims and pads.


I was gonna say, beads can be defective. Upon close inspection and comparing you wouldn't be able to tell though. You'd just have to try another tire. I had a new tire pop off several times in the past until I replaced it.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Bastads....


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

For those of you craving a deeper dish EC90 your prayers have been answered there will be a EC90 Aero Carbon Clincher Wheelset at 1670g and 56mm deep introduced for the coming year. Downside is that all carbon wheels will see a $200 jump in price for the year going from $1800 to $2000.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

if you want deep you could get the Reynolds strike for about $900 less than that and about the same weight for 66mm depth


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd rather spend the extra $900 on wheels instead of a hospital bill after a descent


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the eastons and you are right. They go through a very tough wear and tear test before they are sold to the public. Makes me feel comfy at all speeds, and on all descents.


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

For years I'm a Mavic man. The main wheelset I ride is the Ksyrium SL. With those beautiful red hubs and the red spoke. The hubs on my Ksyriums are provided with ceramic bearings ( Enduro Grade 3, Abec 5).
The Ksyrium SL's are made of concrete. Very stiff stuff and bomb proof.

For a change I want another brand to accompany me on my rides. And I want a deep section rim.
The EC90SL clinchers are on my Most Wanted list. Can anybody tell me something about the stiffness of the EC90SL’s. Can I compare them with my beloved Ksyriums?


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

knakhemel said:


> For years I'm a Mavic man. The main wheelset I ride is the Ksyrium SL. With those beautiful red hubs and the red spoke. The hubs on my Ksyriums are provided with ceramic bearings ( Enduro Grade 3, Abec 5).
> The Ksyrium SL's are made of concrete. Very stiff stuff and bomb proof.
> 
> For a change I want another brand to accompany me on my rides. And I want a deep section rim.
> The EC90SL clinchers are on my Most Wanted list. Can anybody tell me something about the stiffness of the EC90SL’s. Can I compare them with my beloved Ksyriums?


They are not going to be as stiff as Ksyrium SLs, but not many are in that category. I'm about 190lb and loved Ksyriums. These Eastons are plenty stiff and I put the hammer into them. Upside is you can feel the road go away when riding them, soak up all that vibration, you'll notice the aero difference and you don't have all the noise with those Mavic hubs. These are very silent. Only real downside I have so far is braking performance is close but not the same as a alum. clincher. You'll need to clean off the brake pads weekly. I use rubbing alcohol and they are back to normal.


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

music said:


> I was gonna say, beads can be defective. Upon close inspection and comparing you wouldn't be able to tell though. You'd just have to try another tire. I had a new tire pop off several times in the past until I replaced it.


I had those Rubino's warrantied a few times with replacements and same deal. Just kept blowing off the rim. Everything else seems to stick so far. Road Diamantes on these same wheels for 1500 miles about. Could be bad batches of the old 120 tpi version.


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

systemsixlv said:


> They are not going to be as stiff as Ksyrium SLs, but not many are in that category. I'm about 190lb and loved Ksyriums. These Eastons are plenty stiff and I put the hammer into them. Upside is you can feel the road go away when riding them, soak up all that vibration, you'll notice the aero difference and you don't have all the noise with those Mavic hubs. These are very silent. Only real downside I have so far is braking performance is close but not the same as a alum. clincher. You'll need to clean off the brake pads weekly. I use rubbing alcohol and they are back to normal.


Thanx for the info. It will help me a lot.
There are also some stories about tire blow off's. Product failure or user failure?
Can you imagine to have a useless wheelset because the tire will not stay on. The horror.

The Eastons will be my first full carbon wheelset therefore I'm a bit sceptic and maybe even cynic.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I too am 190 LBs and just starting using the Eastons. I don't feel any difference in stiffness really. I had some 2007 Mavic Ksyrium SLs and when I stood to climb on steep climbs some of the spokes creaked a little. On the Eastons all I notice is how smooth, quiet and fast they are. Much smoother than the Ksyriums and I was running the Ksyriums tubeless. They are a very nice upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

*So you folks with latest version of EC90 SL's.........*

I've read older thread about a few issues with ceramic bearings and several issues with the pre-load adjuster needing tightening often, sometimes as often as every ride.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=207065

Has Easton dealt with this issue on newer models or is it still an issue that requires Easton to address after the fact?

THX.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the new model which requires a 19mm cone spanner to adjust the bearing pre-load. After 500km there is no play in the front and only a touch in the rear. I attempted to adjust by hand because I don't have a 19mm cone spanner and couldn't. It's well tight.
I purchased from ebay seller groundandpoundla, so looks like he is selling the "updated" version which does not require constant adjusting. A small glitch in the initial design. These are seriously good wheels and will transform the feel of your bike. Like everyone keeps saying, they are whisper quiet and smooth and roll forever.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a tubie guy, and am considering trying the EC90 clinchers just for a change.
One thing that concerned me was the difference in weight. I realize weight isn't always -that- important...
But the EC90 SL tubulars come in at 1250 grams (supposedly slightly lighter for 2011, around 1235 grams). Add a 270 gram tubular tire, and you have a total weight of about 1525 grams.
For the clincher, 1535 with strips, 75 grams for latex tube, and 210 grams for tire.....1820 grams. Not too far off a full pound in difference, all on the outer most part of the wheel...
How much diff. does this make in the real world? Not sure. But my Mavic Cosmic Carbones always felt pretty damn heavy to spin up...

The other question I have.......why are all of you buying Diamante, etc. mid-range tires when you can get Evo CX tires for like $5 more? Why the heck would you spend 1k+ on wheels and then skimp to save $10 by putting cheap tires on????


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*300 mile review*

:thumbsup: 
So I have put about 300 miles on the Eastons so far. (w/Diamante Pros) I have to say I really like the way they ride and look on my bike. Especially now that I am getting back into shape I can really feel the difference over the Aksiums.

My average speed has gone up about 1 mph, cruising speed went up from 18-20mph to about 20-22 mph, they are a little quicker on the down hills but not by much. 
Very smooth ride, a noticeable aero effect, but honestly I was expecting more ☹. 

They are noticeably lighter on the bike, but the hills have not gotten any easier, yes I can now charge up hills standing up without sitting down that before I could only stand up like half way up it before settling back down in the saddle. 

Braking is adequate, you can stop, at really fast speeds 35mph+ you do notice the lack of stopping power. Very stiff, I cannot flex theses at all. I had to adjust both of the preload adjusters once and now they roll without any issues. 

Very pleasantly surprised by the performance in cross winds. The wind just goes right through them, no effect, compared with the Mavic which got pushed around left and right.

Overall I am pleased that I made the purchase. I got a great deal so I cant complain too much about the price. However would I pay $1800 full price for the set … Hell NO! I forked over $1200 and still I feel that was way too much. This is the level of improvement I was expecting from $600 wheelset like the Rol Race SL. 

Bike components are way way too expensive!:mad2:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Diamnte Pros*

I would not consider a Diamante Pro a cheap mid grade tire at all. It is a great compromise between the Open Corsa and Rubino (which rocks!) The Diamante is 220 tpi, which in my opinion is plenty supple for everyday riding, if not overkill. Hard to find anything else like it (single ply 220 tpi) in the market. I have taken it on dirt roads (without going all out) and glass riddled back alleys and they made it through just fine. 

Honestly I have almost just as much confidence in these as I do in the Rubinos. I agree the Open Corsa look like a great tire, but from what I hear I would not trust it for everyday riding. Apparently they cant take anything but smooth clean roads. Here in New England especially now we have acorns, sticks and all kinds of other crap on the roads.

Cant comment on the tubulars, the gluey mess and the possibility of being stranded when you have a flat made me choose the clinchers.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

My rear Easton EC90 carbon clincher is being shipped off today to Ron Ruff to have it torn down and have a Powertap Pro+ built in to it.

I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

mtnroadie said:


> I would not consider a Diamante Pro a cheap mid grade tire at all. It is a great compromise between the Open Corsa and Rubino (which rocks!) The Diamante is 220 tpi, which in my opinion is plenty supple for everyday riding, if not overkill. Hard to find anything else like it (single ply 220 tpi) in the market. I have taken it on dirt roads (without going all out) and glass riddled back alleys and they made it through just fine.
> 
> Honestly I have almost just as much confidence in these as I do in the Rubinos. I agree the Open Corsa look like a great tire, but from what I hear I would not trust it for everyday riding. Apparently they cant take anything but smooth clean roads. Here in New England especially now we have acorns, sticks and all kinds of other crap on the roads.
> 
> Cant comment on the tubulars, the gluey mess and the possibility of being stranded when you have a flat made me choose the clinchers.



A couple of comments...
First, appologies, I was confusing the Diamante with the Rubinos. I've seen many Rubinos, and was never impressed. Even when mounted, many of them have crooked treads. Poor QC on those IMHO...

With regards to the performance improvement you noticed, and were expecting...
I hate to say it, but there is no way your new wheels gained you 2mph unless there was a serious issue with your previous wheels. I believe you may be going 2mph faster, but it is not all due to the wheels. Could be mental, could be you are in better shape (take it as a compliment!).
Many studies have shown that going from a 'normal' box rim wheel to one of the most aero wheels, like an 808, will gain you ~ .25 mph at speed. And an 808 is a lot more aero than an Easton EC90 SL.
Anyway, I just wouldn't want people to have unreasonable expectations of what they will gain from these wheels. Also, you mentioned expectations based on price.....well, again, you could spend 5k on a wheelset, it's not gonna even get you 2 mph!
If any wheelset made that big a difference, which is huge, every pro rider would be on that exact wheel, sponsored or not.
Carbon wheels look great and they feel really nice if they are light, but your average speed will simply not change that much.
Check out the recent thread 'When does aero effect kick in'.

And for tubies, the glue 'mess' you mention is only relevant for people who don't know what they are doing. Once you are show how to glue a tubie, it is a joke. In 20 years of riding, I've never heard of ANYONE being stranded anywhere because of a flat tubie, because most people will carry a very tightly rolled up spare, and those who don't simply ride the flat home (you can do that on a tubie). So tired of hearing the same old nonsense excuse. Next you'll be talking about how you're positive the tubular is gonna spontaneously roll off the rim!!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Can't decide*

I'm glad to see more discussions of this wheel.I've been on the fence about buying these wheels for about three weeks. I was rationalizing the expense because they were going to make me faster due to being more aero.That idea has been pretty much shot down after reading one of the other threads. So it seems to boil down to a smooth riding wheel and the bling factor but with not as good braking. For $1200 (or close to it) I could take a really nice vacation!:mad2:


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> I'm glad to see more discussions of this wheel.I've been on the fence about buying these wheels for about three weeks. I was rationalizing the expense because they were going to make me faster due to being more aero.That idea has been pretty much shot down after reading one of the other threads. So it seems to boil down to a smooth riding wheel and the bling factor but with not as good braking. For $1200 (or close to it) I could take a really nice vacation!:mad2:


I don't think they would make you that much faster because of the areo properties. I know every little bit helps. But, to be immediately noticeable, you would have to have these be 400 gr less than your current wheels. 

If you want to save some cash, you can look at Williamscycling.com 38 carbon offer. I think it's around $1000. I have their System 30 (alloy) and love them. $1k was out of my price range or I would have gone for the 38 carbons probably.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> I'm glad to see more discussions of this wheel.I've been on the fence about buying these wheels for about three weeks. I was rationalizing the expense because they were going to make me faster due to being more aero.That idea has been pretty much shot down after reading one of the other threads. So it seems to boil down to a smooth riding wheel and the bling factor but with not as good braking. For $1200 (or close to it) I could take a really nice vacation!:mad2:


If nicer wheels will make you enjoy your bike more, its worth it! Are you in a situation where it really matters if you are 1 mph faster?
And the braking, you get used to. I've used lots of carbon wheels, you get used to the braking, really.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> I'm glad to see more discussions of this wheel.I've been on the fence about buying these wheels for about three weeks. I was rationalizing the expense because they were going to make me faster due to being more aero.That idea has been pretty much shot down after reading one of the other threads. So it seems to boil down to a smooth riding wheel and the bling factor but with not as good braking. For $1200 (or close to it) I could take a really nice vacation!:mad2:



But, then again, after the vacation you have nothing :mad2: 

Just kiddin'....I understand  

**


----------



## zuku (Jan 14, 2008)

can anyone compare stiffness of these wheels to mavic cosmic carbones sl?
When I climbing on carbones when standing I feel that rim touching brake pads sometimes, is it the same with these EC90 SL?


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't get the Eastons to flex to touch the rim - out of the saddle climbing or in the drops pulling on the bars in a sprint.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

69-71kg here and can not get the Eastons to noticeably flex.

I also agree with the above poster about taking a look at the WilliamsCycling 38mm carbon clincher. If money is an issue, you can save a lot with the Williams 38s.

With that said, I absolutely love my Eastons.


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

if your getting a clincher, your either planning on training on it, and you dont want to get a new tire every time you flat. or your misinformed. if your getting a wheel your only gonna race on or do special rides on, tubular is the way to go, not only is the wheel lighter and cheaper, (usualy) its way faster and more grippy. however, it is a commen misconception that its either tubular or clincher. wrong. a little thing called tubless. if you want to get a supa-light wheel that does not cost you 100$ every time you flat, and is lighter than a clincher (also WAY less prone to flats) you should have gotten a tubeless.


----------



## zuku (Jan 14, 2008)

I have question for ec90 sl owners,
if swisstop yellow brake pads included with these wheels will fit with super record/record brakes?


----------



## cabikefreak (Dec 19, 2010)

OK I've been looking at these wheels for some time but am concerned about the wear on the braking surface after 3,000 miles or so. Does anyone have experience there yet? Or does anyone know what the projected life of the braking surface is? Thanks!


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd like to hear some "after action reports". After a summer of abuse how did you like the wheels, any failures, etc.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

~2500 miles on mine and brake surface is fine.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm running a set on my Moots RSL...love them. These are my first carbon rim, and I'm anxious to try out the XXX-Lite Bontragers my LBS has been trying to get me to ride.

They seem to roll pretty well compared to my Bontrager X-Lite's and are fairly comfortable.

YMMV...


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

gibson00 said:


> I'm a tubie guy, and am considering trying the EC90 clinchers just for a change.
> One thing that concerned me was the difference in weight. I realize weight isn't always -that- important...
> But the EC90 SL tubulars come in at 1250 grams (supposedly slightly lighter for 2011, around 1235 grams). Add a 270 gram tubular tire, and you have a total weight of about 1525 grams.
> For the clincher, 1535 with strips, 75 grams for latex tube, and 210 grams for tire.....1820 grams. Not too far off a full pound in difference, all on the outer most part of the wheel...
> ...



I think you probably need two tires to ride a bike. 
EC90 SL tubulars if they actually weigh 1250 + 2 tires @ 270 each = 1790

My clinchers with strips come in at 1520 + 60 grams for tubes (which are not latex and verified) + Conti GP 4000 tires @ 210 = 2060

The difference is .59 pounds, which can be a big difference. This is assuming all the glue needing to be applied to tubies weighs zero.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Good catch.. 
Always good to ride with two tires! But at least I made the same mistake for both the clinchers and tubies... 
After much thought, I've decided that a couple hundred grams here or there makes no difference to the typical weekend warrior, and it is more important to decide which you prefer to ride- tubies or clinchers, and then pick the set that looks best on your bike!


----------



## zuku (Jan 14, 2008)

I need your advice I'm using EC90 SL Clinchers, now it's time for me to buy new brakes, do you think dual pivot in front and rear (campagnolo record) is a good choice for these wheels? 
Or better save some weight and choose dual pivot only in front. Thanks for any advices.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

take you pick --> http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/products/road-bike-brake-shootout-3.html


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Depends on how much you weigh, if you're light like me (138lbs soaked) then you would probably be fine with the single out back, if you weigh more than150lbs I'd suggest dual pivot on both. Also depends on what grouppo you already have, if you're running campy then stick to campy or some other brake company, but you cantuse the newer shimano dura ace, ultegra, and 105 brakes since they have a revised cable pull ratio.


----------



## CyberEvo (Sep 27, 2009)

How is the braking in the rain? Considering getting a set of these.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Best place to buy these wheels (and by best place I mean least expensive)?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Nobody?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I got mine for $1200 last year from Texas Cycle Sport, A buddy of mine tipped me off with a crazy sale coupon code. They have sales from time to time and their groupo/wheelset packages are sick, I wish i got one of those back then... 

TCS is an authorized dealer, thats a big plus if you need to warranty the wheels. 

If that did not work, i was going to go through one of two ebay retailers, apperently both were authorized and prices were even cheaper! (which is good because the way i see it bike components are way way overpriced) I forget ther names but i have mentioned them in this and other threads. Just make sure you get the yellow swiss pads and the correct freehub body. They upgraded last year, and Easton will send you the upgraded ones for free.

Good luck.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Great wheels. I have not had any problems with this wheel set. I feel very comfortable when am descending at over 40 mph. Had them for about a year and i am very pleased.

Swiss stop break pads are good.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

mtnroadie said:


> I got mine for $1200 last year from Texas Cycle Sport, A buddy of mine tipped me off with a crazy sale coupon code. They have sales from time to time and their groupo/wheelset packages are sick, I wish i got one of those back then...
> 
> TCS is an authorized dealer, thats a big plus if you need to warranty the wheels.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will def go with yellow Swiss stop pads. Assume if u get 2011's they will have upgraded hubs?


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Could someone provide an after action report?

The elephant in the room on these (and all carbon clinchers) is whether you had any mishaps on technical descents due to overheating and bead hook warping (i.e., did the rim bow out and the tire blow off and you fall down).?

If anyone is riding the 2011 version it would be particularly instructive since I am told that Easton did make some changes to the Thermatrac surface to account for over-heating problems.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

My EC90SL CC only lasted 2000km's before the braking surface failed - it warped and distorted and chewed through the yellow swis-stop's within 100km. I was in the middle of a stage race when I discovered this and didn't have a spare set of wheels so was forced to finish the last mountain stage using them. I didn't notice while riding, only when braking with huge pulsating at the lever which was a bit nerve racking on the 30km decent, I must say. FYI I'm a 6ft2 80kg rider.

I live in Australia and purchased them from groundandpoundla on ebay. He said he would exchange them but would not cover my shipping costs, both ways! I was furious so I contacted Easton directly in USA and they were sensational. Amazing customer service and were very keen to get them back to head office to analyse.

They sent me their Fedex account number so I would not have to pay for shipping and simultaneously they shipped out a new set of EC90 Aero tubulars as I didn't want to risk that happening again, especially during a race. So I now have some Ksyrium clinchers for training and as back-ups on race day, and of course these sexy new EC90 Aero. Man they're fast, I love them.

I'm not at all dissatisfied with Easton products, I still have complete confidence in them and this is mostly due to the fact that they do too. They genuinely care about the end user of their products. It looks to me like they have released a dodgy batch of EC90SL CC without realising something was wrong during the manufacturing process, which happens in just about every industry. I work for an oil company and some of our plastic bottle seams were leaking, which we discovered was due to differing temperatures in the bottle manufacturers factory! Talk about a process of elimination. Anyway, I'm sure Easton have implemented a revised quality control procedure to identify any of these issue in the future before they leave the factory. I would buy them again, however now I don't need to because I prefer tubs for racing and have a back-up set just in case, which I also train on.

Up until that point they were the best wheels I've owned. Smooth, fast and just, nice. Now the EC90 Aero are the best I've ever owned.

For those who have been curious, braking in the wet (with the yellow swiss-stops) is almost identical to alu rims.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I need to share my experience with these wheels.

First off, these wheels are AWESOME. My bike is noticeably faster, especially on descents, because of these wheels. This is comparing these wheels on a Colnago CX-1 vs. Ksryrium Elites on a Cannonale SuperSix.

However, after a year and over 4000 miles, I started feeling a pulsing when breaking against the rear wheel. Brought it to the shop after the season was over because I thought it was a truing problem... what they noticed is that a part of the wheel had bulged out on both side... 

They sent the wheel to Easton. The wheels were over a year old by then and had 6000 miles on them. I was expecting the worse after reading other posts about their negative experiences with these wheels... basically expecting Easton telling me I'm SOL.

Within TWO weeks, I received a brand new rear wheel! I couldn't be happier overall.


----------

